# Project Prowler 1000



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I am currently working on a friend of mine's Prowler. He has given me a rather large list to do: Extended rear cage, full metal roof, custom front roll cage hoop, new front bumper with a hood mounted spare tire, two gas can holders on the rear extended cage, twp extra marine batteries, 8000lb winch, passenger grab bar, stereo, and much more. I will try to keep up with the progress pictures as I go along. Here is a few to start.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That is a rather extensive list!! Looks good so far though!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya it is quit the list and I didn't even add all the stuff to the list!!! It will be alot of work but is going to be bad *** for sure!!


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

A 8000 lb winch? Holy smokes! What is going to be doing with it? Pulling out trucks?!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

No he just said he is tired of always straining a winch so he said screw it and found a mile marker that is the same size as a 4000 warn for less.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

better add a few more horses to pull all that extra weight ur addin


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

He's talken big bore kit next year and also full exhaust.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Update time!! The hood mounted spare tire is not going to happen blocks to much of the view, so today i did the rad just need to run the hoses.


----------



## byronkentgraham (Dec 6, 2010)

I love watching these builds happen. You get to see a start-finish view. To bad it's a *puke* arctic cat....


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I know not my first choice either and I don't know why he bought it either, he has a cat 700 and every ride it breaks down. but what ever it is his money and not mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin pretty good!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Front 7" HID's and custom bumper. We took the OEM bumper and added it to the brush guard for a little extra protection


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

wood butcher said:


> better add a few more horses to pull all that extra weight ur addin


I don't think he needs to add any hp, it's already got enough !! It IS a 1000.. LMAO If he is gonna go big bore, I think the only people making any high performance parts for them right now is speedwerx.. Glenn at AMR has built a couple of them for team Southern Ridge's 1000 Mud Pros but hasn't worked out all the bugs on the cams yet.. But IMO the speedwerx parts for these particular motors are junk.. They also have some speedwerx motors and have never been able to get them to run right, all their parts do not work well together, it's a cam issue with them too.. Looking good so far, keep the pics coming !!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

or... talk to Adam Harvey about the Wet Clutch Delete... the xtz that he did wheelies...lol


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Need to update a few things the front bumper has changed a bit the battery tray's are done, the rad is hocked up and bike is running. Need to get more pictures but the Holy ***** handle from a RZR is done the top roll cage supports are done too. i will have to try to get those pictures from him soon.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i like the second light setup better for sure!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

any more updates on this thing?
:worthless:


----------

